# Add mid-PTO to 4410 eHydro?



## hawgdawg50 (Jan 29, 2008)

New member, first post. Is it practical, or even possible, to add a mid-PTO to my 4410 eHydro? Would it be a dealer-only mod, or could a home mechanic do it? Cost?

Thanks,
Tommy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Tommy! The Mid PTO kit is listed under John Deere part # LVB25291. You will need to confirm this Part # with your local John Deere part man to make sure it has not been updated or retired. 

Below is a link to a parts diagram for the mid pto kit:

I includes the relays, solenoids, harneses and other parts required for the install. I have never installed one but if the dealer can do it I would imagine you can as well if you have the shop manual or cd for the 4410. 

As I recall, the mid pto kit sells for just under $400. If you are lucky you might find a kit at a dealer that is old stock they may want to move and make you a deal on it.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Deere keeps changing the address link to save bandwidth. Here is the diagram. I just uploaded it instead.


<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=97762">


John Deere - Parts Catalog
Printer Friendly Page

Close Window 

Catalog: 2920 | Grid : 1H13 | Section: 51 | Page: 34 
Catalog Name: 4410 Compact Utility Tractor 
Page Name: MID PTO KIT (OPTIONAL) 


KEY PART NO. PART NAME QTY SERIAL NO. REMARKS 
1 YZ81107 CYLINDER 1 MID PTO ACTUATION 
2 H21957 O-RING 1 
3 F37020114 O-RING 1 
4 YZ81108 SHAFT 1 MID PTO SHIFTER 
5 YZ81132 COMPRESSION SPRING 1 
6 19M7803 BOLT 4 M8 X 70 
7 YZ80162 BUSHING 2 LOCATOR 
8A YZ81080 HOUSING 1 -XXXXXX (SUB YZ81450) 
8B YZ81450 KIT 1 XXXXXX- MID PTO HOUSING 
9 19M7868 BOLT 1 M8 X 30 
KEY PART NO. PART NAME QTY SERIAL NO. REMARKS 
10 YZ81451 KIT 1 SHIFTER FORK 
11 F7112512MWK SPRING PIN 1 
12 YZ81415 FORK 1 
13 YZ80777 SPUR GEAR 1 
14 F3901078 SNAP RING 1 
15 F40104 BALL BEARING 1 
16 F39000168 SNAP RING 1 
17 YZ80089 UNIVERSAL DRIVESHAFT 1 
18 F65282 SEAL 1 
19 YZ80139 PLATE 1 
KEY PART NO. PART NAME QTY SERIAL NO. REMARKS 
20 CH16469 PIN 2 PTO COVER 
21 19M3147 CAP SCREW 1 M10 X 35 
22 F37030213 O-RING 1 
23 F40306 BALL BEARING 2 
24 F39000281 SNAP RING 1 
25 F21029 CAP 1 EXPANSION 
26 F39000187 SNAP RING 1 
27 YZ81273 CYLINDRICAL ROLLER BEARING 1 
28 YZ81236 DRIVE SHAFT 1 
29 F5531828 THRUST BEARING RACE 2 
KEY PART NO. PART NAME QTY SERIAL NO. REMARKS 
30 YZ80776 SPUR GEAR 1 27T 
31 F5101816 NEEDLE BEARING 1 
32 F7112524HBK SPRING PIN 1 
33 YZ80492 PIN FASTENER 1 STUB 
34 F21021SC CAP 1 EXPANSION 
35 F39000206 SNAP RING 1 
36 F21037SC CAP 1 EXPANSION 
37 F40304 BALL BEARING 1 
38 YZ80775 SPUR GEAR 1 
39 YZ80781 PIN FASTENER 1 
KEY PART NO. PART NAME QTY SERIAL NO. REMARKS 
40 YZ81235 GEAR 1 
41 NUT 1 (ORDER YZ81312) 
42 YZ81353 SOLENOID VALVE 1 (W/ 2-PIN CONNECTOR) 
43 YZ81305 KIT 1 (USE WITH YZ81312) 
44 61M5015 ELBOW FITTING 1 
45 51M7040 O-RING 1 9.300 X 2.200 MM 
46 38H5015 ELBOW FITTING 1 
47 T77814 O-RING 1 
48 51M7040 O-RING 1 9.300 X 2.200 MM 
49 38H5001 ADAPTER FITTING 1 
KEY PART NO. PART NAME QTY SERIAL NO. REMARKS 
50 T77814 O-RING 1 1/4" 
51 61M5001 ADAPTER FITTING 1 
52 LVA11276 HYDRAULIC HOSE 1 
53 YZ81312 VALVE 1 (W/ SCREEN) 
54 F40302 BALL BEARING 1 
55 YZ81268 KIT 1 MID PTO 
56 RE73096 RELAY 3 
57 M139089 COVER 1 PTO SHAFT 
58 LVB25291 KIT 1 MID PTO


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You can look up and order parts on the Deere parts website but sometimes the dealer is cheaper and will offer a discount plus they will take the part back if they order the wrong part.

https://jdparts.deere.com/servlet/com.deere.u90.jdparts.view.publicservlets.HomeUnsigned


----------



## hawgdawg50 (Jan 29, 2008)

Great help! I'd asked my local dealer last year and was told no kit existed, so I thought it may not be practical. Guess that was the easiest answer, huh? I'll make some calls next week to see if I can find one.


----------

